# AMAZON DELIVERY GUY DELIBERATELY SPITS ON PACKAGE ...Caught On Ring Cam



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

This is disgusting, horrifying and possibly criminal during the coronavirus pandemic -- an Amazon delivery guy was caught spitting on a package and appearing to use his hand to smear it, as well.

TMZ's obtained video of the vile incident, which we're told occurred Thursday evening at a duplex residence in L.A.'s Hancock Park neighborhood.

Take a look ... the delivery guy sets the package down on the porch, leans over and spits ... then catches some of the spit and appears to wipe it on the package as more saliva falls out of his mouth. He then stands up as if nothing gross just happened, and takes a photo to verify the delivery.

Our sources say Amazon was contacted by a neighbor and a friend of the person whose package was spit on, and a customer service rep watched the footage with them.

We're told the rep gasped in horror and expressed shock that it was an older man, and not a young delivery worker. The rep confirmed the delivery guy was from a third party service and he was reported -- but said it's possible he might be back on the job today, anyway.

https://www.tmz.com/2020/03/27/amazon-delivery-spits-package-caught-video-coronavirus/


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

It amazes me the amount of horrible people in the world.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

What the hell is wrong with people????



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> but said it's possible he might be back on the job today, anyway.


Doubtful now that this has media attention........ charges should be filed like the ones on the dumb ass in NJ. Example needs to be set with these idiots. Plaster his face all over the news.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> What the hell is wrong with people????
> 
> Doubtful now that this has media attention........ charges should be filed like the ones on the dumb ass in NJ. Example needs to be set with these idiots. Plaster his face all over the news.


There were videos of the guy licking the deodorants and the woman who coughed in the store that has to throw out $35k worth of food. Yet the network blurred the faces. Why? Make these clowns public so they can be taken to task.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> There were videos of the guy licking the deodorants and the woman who coughed in the store that has to throw out $35k worth of food. Yet the network blurred the faces. Why? Make these clowns public so they can be taken to task.


And yet a mass shooter they will plaster everywhere.............. well, not really the VA Beach one (DeWayne Craddock), because he didn't fit the "narrative".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> This is disgusting, horrifying and possibly criminal during the coronavirus pandemic -- an Amazon delivery guy was caught spitting on a package and appearing to use his hand to smear it, as well.
> 
> TMZ's obtained video of the vile incident, which we're told occurred Thursday evening at a duplex residence in L.A.'s Hancock Park neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Lock him up !
Attempted murder.

Thats what police charged " Spitters" with during the Height of the AIDS outbreak.



Legalizeit0 said:


> It amazes me the amount of horrible people in the world.


And they Rate Uber Drivers !

Horrible " People" !


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

It looks like they are saying he was spitting in his hand and smearing it on the package to clean the barcode. 

Insane. Can someone tell him there's a virus going on? Just in case he doesn't know.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Lock him up !
> Attempted murder.
> 
> Thats what police charged " Spitters" with during the Height of the AIDS outbreak.
> ...


Its actually worse than that. They've been charging people with domestic terrorism.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

How many retail or food service workers have you seen spit on their finger to open a plastic bag?


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

goobered said:


> How many retail or food service workers have you seen spit on their finger to open a plastic bag?


Zero. If I ever saw that I'd report them immediately.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

goobered said:


> How many retail or food service workers have you seen spit on their finger to open a plastic bag?


Posting for a "friend"..... last Friday delivering ordered a pizza for "himself" from Little Ceasars. nnnoooommmm nnnooommm wasn't half bad for Little Caesar's..... finger licking good.... then realized was licking fingers opsies:... in middle of virus outbreak &#128567; &#129298; .... while delivering food...  ... off to the bathroom, wash hands, sanitize, wipe down car.....



jerseyboys said:


> It looks like they are saying he was spitting in his hand and smearing it on the package to clean the barcode.
> 
> Insane. Can someone tell him there's a virus going on? Just in case he doesn't know.


Hope that was all it was...... rolling back my social internet justice now :roflmao:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

All the AMZN warehouses have packs of CV workers, same for USPS and FDX. 

:smiles:


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

mbd said:


> All the AMZN warehouses have packs of CV workers, same for USPS and FDX.
> 
> :smiles:


According to tests, CV lives on cardboard for around two days. I spray my packages with Lysol, then let them sit for two days.
Open the box, wipe the contents, throw the box away.
Wash my hands after both processes.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> This is disgusting, horrifying and possibly criminal during the coronavirus pandemic -- an Amazon delivery guy was caught spitting on a package and appearing to use his hand to smear it, as well.
> 
> TMZ's obtained video of the vile incident, which we're told occurred Thursday evening at a duplex residence in L.A.'s Hancock Park neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Ewww! Who does that!



mbd said:


> All the AMZN warehouses have packs of CV workers, same for USPS and FDX.
> 
> :smiles:


Amazon HAS to be a breeding ground.
No way to get around it but then, like ridesharing ... these workers a expendable.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> According to tests, CV lives on cardboard for around two days. I spray my packages with Lysol, then let them sit for two days.
> Open the box, wipe the contents, throw the box away.
> Wash my hands after both processes.


Your garbage collector will appreciate your moves. :smiles:

Full time Uber driver and self employed community will be best protected against the CV. No real reasons to work for the next 4 months, while getting over 4000$ a month.:smiles:
Rest of the citizens will have to go and work &#128521;

Dr arrested
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ghing-workers-ignoring-social-distancing.html


----------



## LV real OG (Nov 29, 2019)

Its time to start the purge. First to go are assholes like this. Who's in??


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

LV real OG said:


> Its time to start the purge. First to go are @@@@@@@@ like this. Who's in??


They will all kill each other when the boog starts.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Is this guy really trying to do harm or is he just an idiot? He might just be cleaning the barcode to scan with his spit (still disgusting). He should def be fired for being an idiot but I don’t know about criminal charges l, unless he has the virus of course


----------

